# Toggle clamps...how strong?



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Am about to construct two jigs for use with my router table : a long-grain sled and an end-grain sled. They look like mighty useful (and safe!) device for a router newbie like me. The plans that I'm working from depict two toggle clamps per sled, however the strength of the clamps is not mentioned. I've been to the local engineering supply shop and tried to size up the clamps on offer - the ones that looked most suitable were rated at 75kg (165lbs) and 150kg (330lbs). 

Any suggestions as to which would be most suitable - perhaps based on what you fellas use? I know it depends a little on the size of the stock being routered - I guess it's best to go too big than too small?

Matthew

PS - am happy to post some scans of the sleds for anyone interested.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

All things being normal....nothing out of line etc. either of these should work IF they are set up and adjusted properly. With the larger clamps I have put 3/4" stock down and I don't think you could get it loose with a pry bar and both hands!!
The wise old grey beards will be along shortly and correct me if I have mis-spoken.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Matt,
Either will work. For my own sense of security, I apply sandpaper to bearing surfaces. I use the lighter toggles and have had no slippage.

And, yes I'd like to see you sleds.


----------



## chickenslippers (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, I am interested in the response you get as I to will need some toggle clamps soon.

I would like to see your plans, please.

Many thanks in advance, Si


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I've mostly used the smaller toggle clamps, as well. Gene's sandpaper suggestion is good, too, since in most cases the toggle is creating a friction-based hold on the work piece.

Note, too, tha the amount of pressure that is desireable is also affected by the strength of the jig component being toggled against. A thin base on a sled, for example, might be distorted by too much force.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Thanks...and the pictures*

Thanks for all the input. Ralph - when you say "the smaller clamps" are you referring to smaller toggle clamps in general, or the smaller of the two sizes that I've listed above? 

Attached are the pictures of the two sleds that I intend to build. Based on the photos in these attachments, can anyone tell approximately what size clamps are being used, by the fact that the man's hands are almost completely covering the clamps?

Matthew


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Matt,
> Either will work. For my own sense of security, I apply sandpaper to bearing surfaces. I use the lighter toggles and have had no slippage.
> 
> And, yes I'd like to see you sleds.


I'm with Gene on this one, I use some very small el cheepo (99 euro cents) toggle clamps with sandpaper and have had no problems.

Thanks for posting the sketches up Matt, most useful.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Woah - that's cheap! The only ones I've found thus far are US$21 (75kg) and US$28 (150kg) per clamp. Brand is Brauer - I think they're German.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

matt1710 said:


> Woah - that's cheap! The only ones I've found thus far are US$21 (75kg) and US$28 (150kg) per clamp. Brand is Brauer - I think they're German.


I got them from the bay direct from China.
I tried to get them locally here in Germany but they wanted 40€.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

go to harbor freight. they have 200lb toggle clamps for $3.49 and 500lb clamps for $0.50 more

200 Lb. Horizontal Toggle Clamp

500 Lb. Horizontal Toggle Clamp

they also have the vertical clamps as well


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike Gager said:


> go to harbor freight. they have 200lb toggle clamps for $3.49 and 500lb clamps for $0.50 more
> 
> 200 Lb. Horizontal Toggle Clamp
> 
> ...


Going to HF is fine if you are US based. Mike is in NZ and I'm in Germany so going to HF is not an option (mainly due to shipping costs).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I must have 60 or so of the hold down clamps,the ones that work the best for me are the 150 to 200 lb. type, it's not the hold down presser it's the clamping the parts into place so the part can move... the rubber tip and the sand paper works the best for me..

===========


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

matt1710 said:


> Thanks for all the input. Ralph - when you say "the smaller clamps" are you referring to smaller toggle clamps in general, or the smaller of the two sizes that I've listed above?
> 
> Attached are the pictures of the two sleds that I intend to build. Based on the photos in these attachments, can anyone tell approximately what size clamps are being used, by the fact that the man's hands are almost completely covering the clamps?
> 
> Matthew


The ones I've used are about this long (he says, holding his hands up).  

Maybe 4" to 6" in length, depending on the style of the clamp. The ones in the photo appear to about that length, as well.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Titus A Duxass said:


> I got them from the bay direct from China.
> I tried to get them locally here in Germany but they wanted 40€.


Like it !

Have you a link ? Otherwise, what were they listed as please?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Stanleythecat (Jan 31, 2011)

matt1710 said:


> Thanks for all the input. Ralph - when you say "the smaller clamps" are you referring to smaller toggle clamps in general, or the smaller of the two sizes that I've listed above?
> 
> Attached are the pictures of the two sleds that I intend to build. Based on the photos in these attachments, can anyone tell approximately what size clamps are being used, by the fact that the man's hands are almost completely covering the clamps?
> 
> Matthew


Hi everyone, newby from UK butting in here, sorry! I have been searching high and low for a plan for a tennoning jig and the one Matthew cites seems to be a popular (and very buildable option). I'm not a craftsman like many on here, just a DIYer with a router table, so simple is better! 

Does anyone use the jig shown (end grain) already? Does it perform well? and what bit and what sized bit is best? I'm cutting tenons in 18/45mm softwood. 

Once again, sorry for hijacking the thread and thank you for any advice you have to offer.

Leo


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Leo

I don't think it's so much a tenoning jig (although can be used for that) - I think it's more of a safety/stability device for holding stock. I'm guessing there are actual tenoning jigs around - but probably more complicated that this.


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

matt1710 said:


> Am about to construct two jigs for use with my router table : a long-grain sled and an end-grain sled. They look like mighty useful (and safe!) device for a router newbie like me. The plans that I'm working from depict two toggle clamps per sled, however the strength of the clamps is not mentioned. I've been to the local engineering supply shop and tried to size up the clamps on offer - the ones that looked most suitable were rated at 75kg (165lbs) and 150kg (330lbs).
> 
> Any suggestions as to which would be most suitable - perhaps based on what you fellas use? I know it depends a little on the size of the stock being routered - I guess it's best to go too big than too small?
> 
> ...




I'm using 220Ibs clamps on my coping sled with no problems.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

I 2nd the choice of HF for them. I got 2 of the 200lb last week and they hold great. Do they have HF stores where your at?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll be!
Those are my jigs & my hands on the first one.
The clamps are 225-U's from DeStacco, Garden variety 250 nominal pounds, can be squeezed to 500.
That material is old now, have climbed a few learning-curve gradients since the writings. Why mention that? Because even 3/4" MDF can't stand those loads.
A work piece has 12 ways it can escape from its jig or any confinement.
And toggles are only part of the story.
Here is the rest.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glen 

Very nice sled  Good job

I have made my share of sleds , can't wait until you find out about using the brass guide in your router table, no tee track needed or fence needed and it's always dead on.
Something like the sled below only wider 

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

=========


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

If anyone has interest in making their own toggle clamps from metal, I have a pdf catalogue from Clamptek, a Chinese manufacturer. It has technical drawings and some measurements of many different clamps. I don't think they'd be hard to make if you have some metal working experience.
You can also make them out of wood, but they take up more space.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/20386-shop-made-toggle-clamps-gav.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Leo

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us






Stanleythecat said:


> Hi everyone, newby from UK butting in here, sorry! I have been searching high and low for a plan for a tennoning jig and the one Matthew cites seems to be a popular (and very buildable option). I'm not a craftsman like many on here, just a DIYer with a router table, so simple is better!
> 
> Does anyone use the jig shown (end grain) already? Does it perform well? and what bit and what sized bit is best? I'm cutting tenons in 18/45mm softwood.
> 
> ...


----------

